

Romney tries to Solyndraize Tesla Motors, calling it a 'loser' - supercopter
http://www.torquenews.com/1075/romney-tries-solyndraize-tesla-motors-calling-it-loser

======
cantastoria
Hacker News?

~~~
emehrkay
Here is the hacker news opportunity: build a real-time fact checker for this
type of claim. Remember Popup Video on VH1? Something like that.

~~~
stfu
It has nothing to do with facts. It is which facts you are interested in.

If you talk about Tesla having created some jobs, fine, then it is a success.
If you are talking about Tesla not even selling 10000 cars per year, and are
used to "regular" car industry sales numbers, it is a joke.

The idea of absolute truth in politics is questionable. You will in almost all
cases find a way to show that the guy you don't like is wrong and the guy you
like is right.

~~~
emehrkay
Fact, strangely, is loaded. Romney brought up Tesla as a negative investment
in green energy. Obama holds them, or what they're doing, as an archetype of
the new "American way" forward (even though they aren't breaking auto sales
records). If that were explained, tweet sized, the viewer could have a better
understanding of the rhetoric.

Real-time that and i believe you'd have something

